# Show me your best pictures



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi! As some of you already know I'm new to the forum...and I'm not sure if there's already a Thread like this...but post your best pictures here...:-D

I just caught my male Pablo catching a frisbee, and allthough the resolution is low i think it's a great picture...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just posted some of Vendetta in her birthday thread. I have to go get some more YAY I love showing off my girl.


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I just posted some of Vendetta in her birthday thread. I have to go get some more YAY I love showing off my girl.


Nice...I'll look at it...:-D...(humming happy birthday to you(fødselsdagssang in danish))


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i have to get some good ones of my girl cheza, had an awesome pic but i cut her head off =X so it looks dumb lol, 
your boy looks nice lovin that action pic


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Best action pics, or just best pics?
if i were to start with the latter it would be these.
the three pics can all be found in the coffee table book
"AMERICAN PITBULL" by Marc Joseph. the two Padlock dogs
are Padlock's Gucci's Red Rage and Padlock's Green with Envy,
the cover dog is Pat Patrick's 'TJ'


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool pic!
I have toooo many favorites to post...plus I been makin pic threads like errday lol...so i'll post two...I like it cause it shows a lil of her babygirl muscles... 










This ones funny the way her ears were on jackrabbit mode...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got a few good ones.

































this is one of my favorite pics, left hook to the jaw








loll


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

A few springpole shots.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I have way too many favorites, but here's a few of my Nubs


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He makes the best faces.










I got a bit picture happy. I'll just leave it with Bruno. I wont bore you with the puppy. LOL~


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

WOW what great photos guys! Thanks for cheering me up I have to see what photos I have on this computer....I must show off the pups


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

*A few*

I made Sage a Halloween costume








Sage didn't even notice she had a baby brother








Look at this kiss! Right as we snapped the photo, she is a kisser








My boys making music









My family sleeping

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sage was on drugs after surgery and had to deal with a new puppy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww those are too cute


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

THat guitar one is very cool!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Padlock said:


> Best action pics, or just best pics?
> if i were to start with the latter it would be these.
> the three pics can all be found in the coffee table book
> "AMERICAN PITBULL" by Marc Joseph. the two Padlock dogs
> ...


I have this book and it is probably my favorite pit bull book that I own. These are your dogs?? MJ did an excellent job putting it together.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Some fun In the sun


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

.........................


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl Quote:
Originally Posted by Padlock 
Best action pics, or just best pics?
if i were to start with the latter it would be these.
the three pics can all be found in the coffee table book
"AMERICAN PITBULL" by Marc Joseph. the two Padlock dogs
are Padlock's Gucci's Red Rage and Padlock's Green with Envy,
the cover dog is Pat Patrick's 'TJ'

I have this book and it is probably my favorite pit bull book that I own. These are your dogs?? MJ did an excellent job putting it together.

Marc and i met at the woods-town NJ fairgrounds back in
2002 and he was infatuated with Gucci, we exchanged contact 
info and asked if he could submit pictures for an agency that had 
contacted him about needing apbt pictures...to make a long story short, 
that campaign was for DMX 's 5th album cover and Gucci was the 1st runner 
up for that gig. i had signed off rights and the whole 9 yards. alas, once again
Pat Patrick's dog got the honor. Marc was certain we would get it
as he took over 20 rolls of film at the 03 woodstown show with
Gucci acting "hot" with another of my friends dogs behind the camera.
the picture that was up for consideration is my tattoo in my avatar.
just alittle tidbit for those that may have had interest.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wasn't DMX a dogfighter?? Or was that more HSUS BS?

Anyway I want to see this book,it looks interesting.


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Wasn't DMX a dogfighter??


No, just neglected the dogs he had and had em taken away


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's sad poor dogs.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah, sad none the less.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

A few different action shots..









































and a non-action one but I LOVE this picture of my Flash boy as a baby!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg!!!!! Awesome pic n puppy


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sophie









Kangol









Kangol and Brayden


















DueceAddicted's Duece









DueceAddicted's Duece









Koby









Kangaroo in shorts









Koby AKA Orbon









Camouflage and Brayden




































Sophie AKA Oofer Bella









Kangol and Brayden









Camouflage AKA Dishwasher Ninja









Pile-O-Pits

Sorry I have a lot of "bests"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Anyway I want to see this book,it looks interesting.


You must get it The pictures are incredible. It's about $70 but you can find it for less on Amazon. You can get paperback for much cheaper but its one of those books you want to leave out and let people see at your house.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

I'll ask my mom to get me it for Christmas. She's been asking what I wanted.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Two more of Vendetta.










Learning to leave it. She has this command down pat now.










I wish this wasn't so out of focus. It was hard to keep the camera trained on her.


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> THat guitar one is very cool!


Thank you! That was the first week we had him. I love that photo.


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

:reindeer:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IPB/IBC's 2nd Chances


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

Kayo45 said:


>


Too Cute. Got a grow in to those ears!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great Pitctures everyone. I love looking at all of your doggies.


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Padlock said:


> Best action pics, or just best pics?
> if i were to start with the latter it would be these.
> the three pics can all be found in the coffee table book
> "AMERICAN PITBULL" by Marc Joseph. the two Padlock dogs
> ...


First: wow...beautiful dogs...I just meant best pics, but I would like to see whatever you have....action or not...:-D

Second: it's funny...I own one pitbull book, and that's the book by Marc Joseph...so I've often looked at your dogs....

In Denmark we have to buy books about APBT, AST and SBT from other countries, since there's no Danish info except "staffbogen"(The staff book) about SBT's...


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for posting all those nice pictures....:goodpost:

My female


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's a few of mine, because I couldn't limit it to just one or two.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I thought you were talking about action shots  I have a million pics but here's a few a my faves.

Dosia at around 5 months
























































I love this pic too. This is my dad with Earl, his 4 year old pit he rescued from the shelter.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha i love the 3rd from bottom Krystal.

ZOOMIES!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Yup that was a mid zoomie action shot. He kinda looks like a crazy teddy bear


----------



## LuvSoph (Nov 19, 2010)

*This is Papa*

My sweet boy <3


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

Look at papa! he is so sweet! I will watch him any time


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love those markings LuvSoph!! Gonna be a looker!!


----------

